# ADB questions (Linux)



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

So I just want to preface this with the fact that I've been working on an installer script for the last week or so and just got it working to the point that I was satisfied with letting people test it. However, upon releasing it I noticed in a thread on the forums here that this command exists:


```
#update the sdk to get adb and drivers<br />
tools/android update adb<br />
```
Since that code doesn't seem to actually do anything toward installing ADB, I was wondering if there is a way to install ADB in terminal to bypass the need for Eclipse to do it?


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Installing adb? If you have the sdk downloaded and unpacked you should have adb already if not go to the tools folder and click on the script or whatever it is called "android" and let it run it downloads the "platform tools" and other stuff. And by Linux do you mean ubuntu?

Sent from my cyanDROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh I use Linux Mint 11, it's a lot like Ubuntu and can use all of it's repositories and has some of its own too. Thanks for the help, I'm not sure why my test machine box wasn't letting me use that command last night.

edit: I just wanted to mention that based on the differences between Ubuntu and Linux Mint 11, there isn't any real reason that the script *shouldn't* work. But there may be some more dependencies required of Ubuntu that I'm not sure about that I could have installed if I can figure out what they are.


----------

